# Green Beret to top rural physician



## Shyguy0628 (Oct 12, 2020)

So my google article generating algorithm lead me into this inspirational article about an enlisted Green Beret 18D who later served as an SFOD-D physician, Serving both the Men in Uniform deployed as well their families with medical care when at home. Afterwards he started to practice in rural towns and earned the title of best Rural physician in America in 2014.

Former Delta Force doctor named top rural physician in America

Also is there anyone within SP that took a similar path as the Doctor in the Article? I’ve heard of service members getting their MD/DO post service (HPSP or civilian) but I can’t seem to find it in the forum.
Attending medical school post service and understanding that you might be older than your typical Med student might offer an interesting perspective to those interested in the medical side of the Military or Pre-Meds, that want to further pursue their education and career as a Doctor. 
Last note: if anyone knows of any books with a similar theme as above please let me know!

Mods if you feel this post should be moved elsewhere, please let me know. Thank y’all for reading!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 13, 2020)

Raphine is, indeed, in the boondocks.  I know several former military guys (I say it like that because they are all men) who went to med school, dental school, or PA school after the military, about half of whom were former SOF.  I met them all while they were in school because I happened to work for the hospital attached to the school.

Med school later in life isn't unheard of it; you see several second career students.  All the health fields are popular for second career because they are relatively recession proof.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 15, 2020)

Reminds me of an old batt. PA I had when I was a line medic at Bragg in the 90s. Former 11B at Bragg, turned 18D, turned Delta, turned PA, that's where I met him, learned an incredible amount of medicine. 

Now, he's a small town PA in Tennessee.


----------

